# Les sauces avec les frites...



## mikoo (13 Août 2004)

La question ULTIME.


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

ça faut demander à Eva, elle est branchée cuisine aujourd'hui...


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2004)

Eva?? allez viens faire la popotte!  :modo: ....


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Eva?? allez viens faire la popotte!  :modo: ....



encore un clone de ....  :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

Des frites avec l'aïoli :affraid: 
pourquoi pas


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un clone de ....  :mouais:



what? who? when? where?
he! she! them!

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## molgow (13 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> La question ULTIME.



Encore un sondage!!?  :affraid:  :hosto: 

Dis, tu serais pas de la famille à Finn_Atlas!?


----------



## molgow (13 Août 2004)

ah vi, et moi c'est la mayo.. toujours la mayo...
avec un morceau de pain frais (bien craquant) c'est encore meilleur  :love:


----------



## FANREM (13 Août 2004)

Les frites, ca se amnge avec de la moutarde


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Peu importe la sauce du moment que je peux les bouffer avec les mains.

Bouffer les frites à la fourchette je trouve ça insultant...


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Les frites, ca se amnge avec de la moutarde


je suis bien d'accord  
y'a plein de truc farfelus dans ce sondage et on ne pense pas à l'essentiel


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> what? who? when? where?
> he! she! them!
> 
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



tout le monde aura reconnu mr ..........


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> La question ULTIME.



 :mouais:  :mouais:    ... je crois que la QUESTION ULTIME en ce qui te concerne est :

"Ton coup de boule, tu l'veux à la moutarde ou au ketchup ?"


----------



## Tiobiloute (13 Août 2004)

Déja nos amis belges vont raler : il n'y a pas le Picalili dans le sondage !!! Coud'boule pour l'auteur !!
Sinon (pour continuer à faire raler les belges) avec un peu de vinaigre dessus, mais encore le mieux c'est les frites de la baraque à frites quand je remonte dans le nord !!


----------



## dude (13 Août 2004)

Vinaigre


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Août 2004)

Encore un sondage belge avec la mayo en première position... 

 Mais où est la moutarde ?


----------



## pixelemon (13 Août 2004)

Mayonnaise.


----------



## cl97 (13 Août 2004)

BELGE ! voilà comment je les aime ! si avec ca, je gagne pas des points disco


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> BELGE ! voilà comment je les aime ! si avec ca, je gagne pas des points disco



Monsieur est connaisseur. 

Pour les points, je peux plus maintenant, ce sera pour demain.


----------



## woulf (13 Août 2004)

sauce andalouse, sans discussion possible 

en prime, c'est "TheBigLebowski approved", ça ne peut donc pas être mauvais 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est un des best sellers des baraques à frites, euh pardon, fritkot de Belgique !


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Ben moi je les mange avec une salade !


----------



## katelijn (13 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ah vi, et moi c'est la mayo.. toujours la mayo...
> avec un morceau de pain frais (bien craquant) c'est encore meilleur  :love:



Des frites avec du pain??    :rose:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (13 Août 2004)

Ce n'est pas le tout! 
Savez vous les faire?   :hein:
Belges s'abstenir!

 :love: 
Meme Jean Pierre Koff, n' y a pas pensé


----------



## Lio70 (13 Août 2004)

IL y a une douzaine d'années, avec les copains, après la sortie du samedi soir (soit vers 3h du matin), on allait manger des frites assis sur un banc public: frites avec sauce andalouse et oignons frits. Bien belge, bien dégueu, mais il fallait bien ça pour caler l'estomac avant d'aller dormir, après tous ces cocktails à la vodka/menthe.
Nostalgie...  :love:


----------



## woulf (13 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> IL y a une douzaine d'années, avec les copains, après la sortie du samedi soir (soit vers 3h du matin), on allait manger des frites assis sur un banc public: frites avec sauce andalouse et oignons frits. Bien belge, bien dégueu, mais il fallait bien ça pour caler l'estomac avant d'aller dormir, après tous ces cocktails à la vodka/menthe.
> Nostalgie...  :love:



une certaine idée du bonheur à la sortie de boîte


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> IL y a une douzaine d'années, avec les copains, après la sortie du samedi soir (soit vers 3h du matin), on allait manger des frites assis sur un banc public: frites avec sauce andalouse et oignons frits. Bien belge, bien dégueu, mais il fallait bien ça pour caler l'estomac avant d'aller dormir, après tous ces cocktails à la vodka/menthe.
> Nostalgie...  :love:


  Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons : plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient...


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2004)

avec de la confiture de fraise :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

au cassoulet :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

Moi c'est plutôt mayo, mais sinon j'aime bien aussi une sauce brune qu'on ne trouve qu'en angleterre et dont je n'ai aucune idée du nom (l'étiquette est bleue ).

Dans le genre recette bizarre, le frêre d'un pote les bouffe avec du lait :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est plutôt mayo



1 miam


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> sauce andalouse, sans discussion possible



C'est quoi la recette de la sauce andalouse stp??


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons : plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient...


C'est possible mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les frites.


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les frites.



Si si, la frite est un aliment "noble", tu ne le savais pas? :king:


----------



## woulf (14 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Si si, la frite est un aliment "noble", tu ne le savais pas? :king:



oui, mais les bourgeois ne sont justement pas nobles 

pour répondre à ta question sur la recette de la sauce andalouse, demande à Monsieur Calvé, qui truste le marché des sauces diverses en Belgique 
On en trouve dans tous les bons supermarchés belges et dans tous les fritkot.
Disons que c'est une mayo tomatée légèrement piquante. la version plus piquante s'appelle la banzai (et elle mérite bien son nom  )


----------



## spyan (14 Août 2004)

Moi les frites c'est avec de la bonne mayonnaise mélangée avec du bon ketchup !!!   Un régal


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2004)

Sauce Andalouse

*
Ingrédients:
- 1 tasse de mayonnaise.
- 3 c. à soupe de pâte de tomate.
- 2 c. à soupe d'oignons.
- 1 c. à soupe de jus de citron.
- piment vert ou rouge.

Préparation
1. Mélanger avec conviction tous les ingrédients.
2. Mettre au réfrigérateur.

*


*merci


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les frites.


  Mais si tu racontais tes sorties de boîte et la dégustation de frites pour éponger avec des amis...

  ça me fait penser à la chanson de Brel :

_  Le c½ur bien au chaud
   Les yeux dans la bière
   Chez la grosse Adrienne de Montalant
   Avec l'ami Jojo
   Et avec l'ami Pierre
   On allait boire nos vingt ans
   Jojo se prenait pour Voltaire
   Et Pierre pour Casanova
   Et moi, moi qui étais le plus fier
   Moi, moi je me prenais pour moi
   Et quand vers minuit passaient les notaires
   Qui sortaient de l'hôtel des "Trois Faisans"
   On leur montrait notre cul et nos bonnes manières
   En leur chantant

_ _Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
  Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient bête
  Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
  Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient c...

   Le c½ur bien au chaud
   Les yeux dans la bière
   Chez la grosse Adrienne de Montalant
   Avec l'ami Jojo
   Et avec l'ami Pierre
   On allait brûler nos vingt ans
   Voltaire dansait comme un vicaire
   Et Casanova n'osait pas
   Et moi, moi qui restait le plus fier
   Moi j'étais presque aussi saoul que moi
   Et quand vers minuit passaient les notaires
   Qui sortaient de l'hôtel des "Trois Faisans"
   On leur montrait notre cul et nos bonnes manières
   En leur chantant

   Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
   Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient bête
   Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
   Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient c...

   Le c½ur au repos
   Les yeux bien sur terre
   Au bar de l'hôtel des "Trois Faisans"
   Avec maître Jojo
   Et avec maître Pierre
   Entre notaires on passe le temps
   Jojo parle de Voltaire
   Et Pierre de Casanova
   Et moi, moi qui suis resté le plus fier
   Moi, moi je parle encore de moi
   Et c'est en sortant vers minuit Monsieur le Commissaire
   Que tous les soirs de chez la Montalant
   De jeunes "peigne-culs" nous montrent leur derrière
   En nous chantant

   Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
   Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient bête
   Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
   Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient c..._


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> La question ULTIME.


ben moi je préfere le ketcheup!!!!!
perso!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Sauce Andalouse
> 
> *
> Ingrédients:
> ...


cool la recette!!!!!!
je vais essayer de la faire


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Sauce Andalouse
> 
> *
> Ingrédients:
> ...



J'aime bien le "mélanger avec conviction" !!!

On se motive, on y croit !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Août 2004)

Hullo,

J'ai longuement hésité entre mayo et sel, mais j'ai finalement cliqué sur "autres" pour mentionner une "sauce" que j'adore: le beurre!    :love:   

Si, si... un chtit (mais tout chtit) morceau de beurre au bout d'une frite, c'est troooop bon!

A.


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> J'ai longuement hésité entre mayo et sel, mais j'ai finalement cliqué sur "autres" pour mentionner une "sauce" que j'adore: le beurre!    :love:
> 
> ...


 :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Moi les frites c'est avec de la bonne mayonnaise mélangée avec du bon ketchup !!!   Un régal


mackie tu peux le bannir celui-là


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu racontais tes sorties de boîte et la dégustation de frites pour éponger avec des amis...
> 
> ça me fait penser à la chanson de Brel :


Je ne la connaissais pas. Je suis Belge mais, bon, Brel... euh... pas trop mon truc!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe la sauce du moment que je peux les bouffer avec les mains.
> 
> Bouffer les frites à la fourchette je trouve ça insultant...


 Je suis 200% d'accord avec toi pour une fois  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

En fait, tu as envie de moi, comme toutes les autres...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Perso, Sonny, je sais pas si réellement tu es mon genre... :mouais: 

Mais si tu le dis  :love: :love:


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

- Bon, nous, on est allé voir les résultats des votes 
- Vous voulez connaître la liste des futurs diabétiques tout de suite ​


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, tu as envie de moi, comme toutes les autres...


soni arrête les généralités et dis-nous plutôt pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

J'adore avec de la tartare


----------



## mikoo (15 Août 2004)

Voilà ce qu'on trouve en tapant "pommes frites" sur google image : 
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Ca doit pas etre mauvais frit dans l'huile bouillante


----------



## kitetrip (15 Août 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> J'ai longuement hésité entre mayo et sel, mais j'ai finalement cliqué sur "autres" pour mentionner une "sauce" que j'adore: le beurre!  :love:
> 
> ...


 

:modo: Maman ! Au secours ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

:hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

je note pour Amok, bannir:
-adrienbh, aucune excuse, essaie de nous faire vomir
-kitetip, nationalité, un nioub' qui dénigre un nioub'
-bassman, cet $*ü!%§ qui est devant moi
-


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit pas etre mauvais frit dans l'huile bouillante



Quoi que vu sa tête il va pas se laisser faire!! peut etre celui la fera l'affaire :






il fera une bonne grosse frite


----------



## purestyle (16 Août 2004)

sauce américaine (ketchup/mayonnaise)


----------



## Krstv (16 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> sauce américaine (ketchup/mayonnaise)



C'est pas crème fraîche ketchup la sauce américaine?

(Putaing, j'ai faim du coup)


----------



## Deleted member 13438 (17 Août 2004)

rien que du sel et c'est parfait


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Quoi que vu sa tête il va pas se laisser faire!! peut etre celui la fera l'affaire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne pas oublier de l eplucher avant de le frire dans l huile sinon le gras se colle aux poils et c est pas digeste


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Merci Piro de preciser, j'allais le faire sinon


----------



## poildep (17 Août 2004)

Béarnaise, j'aime bien.

Waouh, mon premier message sur macgé. Et tout de suite je suis très pertinent


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

les frites, ça se mange avec de la bière !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Utain !! j'y crois pas !!!!! Il a meme pas mis la bière dans les réponses de base ??? Merci d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce énième pseudo sondage Alèm. Je ne sais pas qui se cache derrière ces fausses enquêtes de pseudo moralité, mais je compte bien le découvrir...

Vais reprendre une deuxième bière tiens. Ça doit faire la cinquième deuxième bière que je prends, j'ai toujours pas pris de 3eme. Raisonnable hein ?


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

tu te rends compte qu'il a fallu attendre ma réponse pour avoir la bonne réponse ?  

_ps : tu me fais envie, je bois vraiment plus...  je vais aller me faire un verre de lait en essayant de ne pas taper dans la bouteille de vin de paille (merci starbus !)   _


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

j'aime pô les frites


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2004)

Remarquez quand même que personne n'à voté pour "du harissa" dans le sondage... Perso, j'aime pas le harissa mais il y a des gens comme mon père qui adorent!


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

hmmmmmm c'est bon l'harissa


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

j'a un pote qui mange ses frites avec du vinaigre...  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

trés Ch'ti ca frites et vinaigre...

Ca me rappelle mon enfance dans ch'nord... des fois, le dimanche soir c'était repas sandwich "americain" (de la baguette avec saucisses (ou autre) et pi plein de frite dessus pour ceux qui connaissent pas)... et puis on ajoutait effectivement du vinaigre... d'alcool  le vinaigre sur les frites (avec le vinaigre de vin c'est pas terrible)...

Moi, les frites,  je les aime avec de la moutarde, mais forte la moutarde.. voir très forte (celle qui fait pleurer), j'aime bien aussi avec du "Picalili" (celui avec des gros morceaux !)....

Ha ca m'a donné envie... ce soir americain frites avec une bonne Gueuze  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

On ne devrait manger les frites qu'avec de la

*purée* 

de pommes de terre.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

T'y connais rien en gastronomie toah :love:

Les frites, ça se mange avec du sel et le plus important avec les doigts, quelle que soit la recette de la sauce.

Les frites :love: :love: :love: nourriture sacrée de Gelbique  :love:


----------



## duracel (19 Août 2004)

Les frites de la maison Antoine à Bruxelles, je les mange avec soit sauce tartare maison, soit sauce samouraï.
Chez moi, je les mange avec de la Mayonnaise.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Et le plus important, c'est "Non aux frites congelées", c'est un sacrilège en Belgique  :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et le plus important, c'est "Non aux frites congelées", c'est un sacrilège en Belgique  :love:


Bien d'accord.
Les vraies frites au couteau (comme les saucisses)
préparées à la graisse de cheval n'ont pas besoin de sauce.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)




----------



## duracel (19 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord.
> Les vraies frites au couteau (comme les saucisses)
> préparées à la graisse de cheval n'ont pas besoin de sauce.



Il faut juste une bière, et c'est parfait.


----------



## yagoceron (21 Août 2004)

Difficile à trouver en dehors des îles britanniques mais le must : la sauce HP (non pas Hewlett-Packard   )






Sinon, si vous êtes dans un bar en Espagne, commandez des "patatas bravas", j'imagine que votre sauce andalouse s'en inspire.


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2004)

J'ai manger des frites ce midi avec une sauce grecque (fait maison off course!) à base de purée d'aubergine + de l'ail + de l'huile d'olive + du citron. Je vous le conseille c'est trop bon!!


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2004)

Finalement les questions du sondage peuvent se résumer en une seule :

La sauce que vous aimez peut-elle se manger avec des frites ?    OUI   ou   OUI


----------

